# Vanuit



## ThomasK

Ik gebruik vaak (en graag) "vanuit" op een figuurlijke manier, zoals in een zin die ik net gebruikte in een andere _thread_: "I associated "shallow" and "flat" with one another due to [vanuit] associations in my own language", waarbij ik dacht aan "vanuit". Ik besef plots dat "op grond van" misschien beter is, of evidenter.

Gebruiken jullie "vanuit" ook op die manier? Vinden jullie dat oké, of gebruik ik beter andere woorden? Ik denk aan andere voorbeelden als : "vanuit ervaring".  

Ik heb even gegoogled naar voorbeelden ervan, maar vind er niet onmiddellijk...


----------



## bibibiben

_Vanuit _betekent hier eigenlijk _uitgaande van_. Van _uitgaande van_ naar _op grond van_ is maar een kleine stap. De nieuwste Van Dale geeft als voorbeeld: vanuit de gedachte dat... Volgens mij zit je gewoon goed. (Zelf heb ik sterk het gevoel dat ik _vanuit _niet zo heel vaak in die betekenis gebruik, maar het kan ook zijn dat ik er nooit zo op gelet heb.)


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, "uitgaande van", dat zou een alternatief zijn, inderdaad. Bedankt voor de geruststelling. Van daaruit blijf ik rustig mijn "vanuit' gebruiken... ;-)


----------



## Chimel

Er is naar mijn gevoel een vrij lastige en irriterende trend om in bureaucratisch Nederlands systematisch _vanuit_ te gebruiken, niet alleen maar in de normale betekenis van "uitgaande van" of zelfs "op grond van", maar ook i.p.v. omwille, dankzij, door... Ik denk niet dat ik vandaag nog een pagina lees zonder tenminste één of twee keer _vanuit_ tegen te komen...

Een zin zoals "De vraag om een ontmoeting met de minister te plannen werd gesteld vanuit de projectpromotoren" betekent gewoon dat die vraag *door* de projectpromotoren werd gesteld! "Vanuit onze ervaring kunnen we die probleemkinderen beter begrijpen" = dankzij, op basis van onze ervaring etc. Of nog: "Vanuit mijn rol als diensthoof wil ik..." = gewoon "als diensthoofd", in mijn functie als, in deze hoedanigheid...

Wie wil met mij het AVAC ("anti-vanuit-actiecomité") oprichten ?


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, Chimel, je zegt precies wat ik aanvoelde: dat het te vaak gebruikt wordt - en je illustreert met treffende voorbeelden. Ik denk dat ikzelf niet vaak zo ver ga, maar "vanuit onze ervaring" vind ik zelfs beter en couranter/ gangbaarder dan "op basis van ..." ; eventueel kan je zelfs een onderscheid maken: "op basis van ..." klinkt veel wetenschappelijker, objectiever. Inzake de promotoren: het lijkt bij een contaminatie van "de vraag komt vanuit [de groep van] de ..." en "de vraag wordt gesteld door...". Maar ik volg je dus wel in wezen!

Een AVAC: ach, je zou ook een ATTAC kunnen oprichten (anti-TERUG/TOCH WEL-actiecomité) kunnen oprichten, want die liggen mij nog zwaarder op de lever, maar dat verzet is onbegonnen werk, lijkt mij!


----------



## bibibiben

Voor mij is het interessante aan taal juist de veranderlijkheid. Niets ligt vast, alles is fluïde. Heerlijk!

_Vanuit_ werd ooit als nieuwlichterij beschouwd. Oorspronkelijk kwam het alleen voor als circumpositie (of omzetsel): van ... uit. Hetzelfde geldt voor _vanaf_. Eeuwen geleden kende het Nederlands alleen maar _van ... af_. Onze voorvaderen verachten ons dus toch al, of wij nu wel of geen tweede, derde of vierde betekenis aan _vanuit_ geven. Het hele woord had simpelweg niet mogen bestaan.


----------



## ThomasK

Zou ik dan toch conservatief zijn? ;-(

Ik vind veranderlijkheid best wel een waarde, soms zelfs een noodzaak (ten gevolge van ontwikkelingen) maar ik zou zeggen: je moet die onder controle houden. IK vind bv. de ellips "want gezellig" (of zoiets) best oké, een leuke "verdichting". Die "terug" vind ik lastiger: ik vind dat je wat finesse verliest als je altijd "terug" gebruikt, zoals Vlamingen doen, al begrijp ik ook wel dat het keuze tussen "terug" en "opnieuw" in bepaalde contexten bijna onmogelijk te maken is. Bepaalde vormen van verruimd gebruik van woorden als '"vanuit" en "in verband met" niet zo evident: Chimel illustreerde dat goed inzake "vanwege" en "I.v.m. de feesten is de weg afgesloten". Ik vind het al eens een vorm van slordigheid.

Ja, ik herken je tweede deel ook: "doorheen" is in NL nog altijd uit den boze, terwijl het bij ons volkomen is ingeburgerd, maar niet erkend als standaardtaal. _(Blij wel, dat ik deze link nu ken, tussen "van ... uit" en "vanuit"...)_


----------

